# ServerA von Master zu Slave - ServerB von Slave zu Master



## etron770 (30. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Konfiguration
Master -> Server A
Slave > Server B
Slave > Server C
Slave > Server D
Slave > Server E
kann ich  den Master auf den Server B wechseln?  Sprich ServerB wird neuer Master, ansonsten äündert sich nichts?  
Wenn ja wie?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Till (31. März 2018)

Master und slaves kann man nicht eben mal tauschen. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre beide server zu sichern, (backup) und dann die backups wechselseitig nach Neuinstallation rückspielen. Dann müsstest Du noch alle weiteren slaves umkonfigurieren oder aber der neue Master muss die Ip des alten masters bekommen.


----------



## etron770 (31. März 2018)

Hallo Till, danke für die Antwort.
Welches Backup meinst Du? Die Datenbanken?
Ipwechsel scheided aus, da der Master ein Webserver ist
Von dem  würde ich geren die erreichbare Oberfläche von ISPConfig wegbekommen und auf einen "Verwaltungsserver" legen.


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2018)

Mit Backup  meine ich ein Backup des gesamten Betriebssystems. Nur die Datenbanken alleine reichen nicht.


----------



## etron770 (8. Apr. 2018)

Nachdem ich den alten Master nun doch  neu aufsetzen werde stellt sich die Frage ob es so geht:

Server A mit Master  IP 1
Server B mit Slave    IP 2
Server C mit Slave   IP 3  (neu)

Alle Funktionen (Webseiten usw) von Server A werden auf Server C  IP 3 (Slave) neu angelegt
Server A wird vom Netz genommen
Server B bekommt IP von Server A und Ispconfig Datenbank von Server A
Server B bekommt die Konfigurationsdateien  von Server A


----------



## etron770 (13. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Till,
sorry wenn ich dich nochmal fragen muss:
Der Master Server muss demnächst neu formatiert werden. Der ist eine Wheezy VM der Support ist ausgelaufen  und Updates auf Jessie machen richtig Probleme  
Ich komme also nicht drum herum irgendwie einen neuen Master aufzusetzen und  zu konfigurieren und dem die ganzen Einstellungen zu übertragen.
Gibt es denn dafür keine Lösung?


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2018)

Klar geht das, der aufwand hängt davon ab, welche dienstee auf dem jeeweiligen server laufen. Was läuft denn auf dem master?


----------



## etron770 (13. Apr. 2018)

Auf dem Master (*Server A*) ist nur ein  Webserver.
Ich setzte einen neuen Server  auf (*Server C* - Slave mit anderer IP) da kommen die Webseiten drauf.
Am Ende ist auf dem Master (*Server A*) nur noch IspConfig drauf, sonst nichts

Der Master sollte dann eigentlich auf dem  *Server B* mit Redmine laufen.
Da ist nur die Redmine mit URL über IspConfig eingetragen,  IspConfig Slave, und die Datenbank für Redmine und Ispconfig drauf.
Redmine,  ist etwas umständlich aufzusetzen, also wäre mir lieber ich bekomme den Master auf den Redmine *Server B*.

*Server B* kann die IP von *Server A* bekommen

*Server A* und *Server B* können dann auch längere downtimes haben.


----------



## nowayback (13. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von etron770:


> Redmine, ist etwas umständlich aufzusetzen


Offtopic: Redmine ist eigentlich easy aufzusetzen, trotzdem gefällt mir Jira deutlich besser. 

Ontopic: Wenn auf dem Master sonst eh nichts drauf ist, dann sollte ein Upgrade kein Problem sein. Ich konnte bisher jede Version aktualisieren ohne Neuinstallationen. Upgrade von 8 auf 9 mit nginx von dotdeb auf 8 installiert gewesen, ging innerhalb von ner knappen dreiviertel Stunde. Upgrade von 7 auf 8 war gefühlt deutlich fixer, aber da hab ich keine Zeiten mehr. Fazit: ich würde definitiv ein Upgrade wagen, dann die Dinge die du umziehen willst, umziehen und wenn es dann wirklich noch nötig ist, ist dann eine Neuinstallation leichter möglich


----------

